# HELP! I've deleted my Brother in law's wedding photo's



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG! I was the only photographer at my brother in-laws wedding, came home to download them and I've deleted them from the camera by mistake!!

Is there any way I can retrieve them? -I hope so , my life wont be worth living.....


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Piriform Recuva 

S


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

You running PC or Mac?

EDIT:

If PC then use above Lol.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

plenty of data retrieval tools out there

If they are that important, and they sound like they are, it might be best to find a company that does it

IIRC do not save anything on the memory card or you may loose them


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I would personally take the card to a pro data recovery company. They're important and you can't risk losing them. Your first venture in to DIY data recovery shouldn't be with someone's wedding pics.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

dw to the rescue again -didnt know such programs existed - all recovered, few


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Skodaw said:


> all recovered, few


:thumb:


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*Sad to say...*

most retrieval programs work only on Hard drives, and only the very high-end cards... shop around, but, you will find that is very, very expensive with no guarantees... good luck...

http://folsom.nodata-nocharge.com/dataRecoveryPrice.asp
http://www.p-dd.mobi
http://www.recoverdata.mobi/recover-data/memory-card.html
http://www.filerecoverytools.com/products/fr_sd/
http://www.softforall.com/Utilities/Backup/Memory_Card_Data_Retrieval_Program09020761.htm


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

A friend of mine is trying to start photography and did something similiar - copied all pictures to their laptop deleted them form the memory card then accidentally deleted everything in her Picture storage folder.

she normally makes a cd/dvd back up as soon as she copied them to the laptop so all older pictures were ok, but this one she didnt for some reason, and I used Recuva with great success and she was very greatful as she didnt have to explain to a paying customer she had lost all their wedding photos!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

how did you retrieve it, be good to know.

so you deleted it from memory card from camera but managed to retrieve them all

lucky you didn't format the card!!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Used the piniform recuva utility as named in the 2nd post


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That sounds quite scary! Deleting all the wedding photos!! good work on getting them back!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I was going to suggest running for the hills but glad you have now sorted it!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

If you ever do this then best to.. WRITE LOCK THE CARD

Once you have done this you can be safe in the knowledge you can damage it any more. Then try and use some of the data recovery software


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

One i've used in the past is

http://www.handyrecovery.com/

A very handy little app, saved my life on occasions and work on pretty much anything that has a file system (well at least, for me it's worked on sd cards, flash card and hard drives)

Glad you got it sorted though


----------

